# is this a ridiculous offer?



## g_m_d (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi everyone. I have an interview for a librarian/teacher position. I currently work in an American library so am used to not getting paid much, but after combing through a great deal of these threads, I am thinking this is ridiculously low. Can anyone offer a little insight?

salary: 11,000 - 13,000 per month
housing: 7000 - 11,600 per month
medical + plane ticket for self and 1 dependent

relocation allowance, education allowance and everything else is by law.

I will be traveling with my wife and two children. Ages 5 and 2.

Is this even possible? I am thinking not. My wife wants to work too and is working on that. She is a midwife and can work in the hospitals there. 

Is this so low that negotiating wouldn't even get me up to a livable level?

Thanks for all your help!
Geoff


----------



## newguyintown (Mar 15, 2012)

To be honest that is not going to be enough to support a family. Had it been for a single person, it would have been just enough. And it's going to be incredibly difficult when your kids start going to school because as per what I hear, school tuition fees are quite high.

Is the package significantly better than what you are getting currently?


----------



## g_m_d (Jun 4, 2012)

newguyintown said:


> To be honest that is not going to be enough to support a family. Had it been for a single person, it would have been just enough. And it's going to be incredibly difficult when your kids start going to school because as per what I hear, school tuition fees are quite high.
> 
> Is the package significantly better than what you are getting currently?


I didn't think so. I was sitting here doing the math. The kicker is really that they medical and travel tickets are for only half my family.

I am hoping this is negotiable. I am not in a hurry and can wait for better options.

Geoff


----------



## newguyintown (Mar 15, 2012)

Exactly, not a decent offer at all.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## g_m_d (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks all,

I have the interview in the morning and I will wait and see if it is something that is negotiable.....VERY negotiable.


----------



## amerifren (Apr 22, 2012)

This is a little old, but honestly the offer isn't much different that's what's common. People with families are not as enticing to a school. Also, librarian jobs are not as available as a regular teacher. 

I'd be really interested in knowing if u received a better offer. Salaries at my school star at about 9,000 up to 15,000 depending on experience.

My principal even said they first look for couples, then, singles, then married no kids, etc etc....I don't have kids, but they pay for my spouses plane, medical, etc and housing of course. The housing allowance sounds good to me...that's $3,000 USD a month. But then again you need at least three bedrooms....but possibly could do with 2.

I live in a nice 2 bdr apartment in the city of Abu dhabi and it's around 100 aed per year...so 8-9k per month, plus utilities.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I know several librarians. Schools pay the lowest (and I think your offer is in the usual ball park). I suggest you try other education institutions like HCT, universities and colleges.


----------

